# Ibanez alternatives with thin necks?



## Some_Guy (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey fellow seveners!

Sorry to be one of "those guys" who just register for some advice, but I'm not much of a guitar message board writer . 

Little backstory from me:
I've been playing an Ibanez RG-7321 for about 10 years now. During that time the only change I made was buying one DiMarzio Crunchlab and that's it. So, it's about time to get something new and finally play a guitar that costs more than 500 bucks . I really like many things about that guitar, especially the thin neck is a pure blessing, but it sure is far from being a high quality instrument. 

So, I've been searching quite a while and was thinking about buying an Ibanez UV70p next. The guitar seemed pretty much perfect for my needs - However, after some consideration I really don't think a floating tremolo is the best choice for me. I like to tune around a lot, even if it's just dropping one string for a song, on the other hand I never used tremolos at all when I had guitars with them. 

Now the issue arises: At that price range, I don't find any instrument in the Ibanez sortiment. At ultimate-guitar I was adviced to go for a Prestige S5527, but I honestly would like to keep the price a bit lower if possible - especially because that guitar only has Ibanez pickups which would probably lead to even more costs...

So, is there maybe any other company that makes guitars with comparable thin necks and would offer guitars in the 1000-1500&#8364; price range? 

If it's important: Style-wise I'm kind of all over the place, so a pure metal axe wouldn't really be what I am looking for. Sometimes I'm into Devin Townsend, sometimes Death, sometimes solo stuff from "gods" like Vai or Petrucci...and sometimes I just like to play around with effect-drained clean sounds to have some atmospheric music. So something more neutral and maybe a bit warmer would be nice.

Any help and ideas would be appreciated. Just running into a store and try stuff out does not work with 7 strings unfortunately...


----------



## big_aug (Aug 24, 2015)

The newer Schecter have pretty damn thin necks. I just got one of the KM7s and the neck is very thin. They are fairly cheap and have great specs. They kick ass too.


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 25, 2015)

When it comes to 7 string guitars, I think your price range is right in Ibanez's "sweet spot" in terms of product offerings. Check out the RG752 fixed bridge models: Electric Guitars - RG Series - Prestige | Ibanez guitars

Regardless of the guitar brand, I would look around on the used market for a 7 string guitar. Your money will go further (its definitely a buyers market right now), you will avoid the VAT tax (I think), and you will have more guitars to choose from.


----------



## Bforber (Aug 25, 2015)

Try and find a used JPXI 7 string and never look back.

Asshole-ishness aside, they're incredible guitars. If you dont want the trem, get a tremol-no, but the petrucci bridges are pretty awesome, (I hate floyds and most floating trems.)


----------



## Some_Guy (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for your answers.



big_aug said:


> The newer Schecter have pretty damn thin necks. I just got one of the KM7s and the neck is very thin. They are fairly cheap and have great specs. They kick ass too.



The thing with Schecters is: I always disliked the lead sound of those things. Maybe that's just bad experience, I'm not shure. Listening to some examples of the KM7 it just sounds like another Djent axe to me, which is the total opposite of what I'm looking for. The thing looks awesome and the specs sound good though. Never knew that they reduced their neck size. I'll keep an eye on it. 



Given To Fly said:


> When it comes to 7 string guitars, I think your price range is right in Ibanez's "sweet spot" in terms of product offerings. Check out the RG752 fixed bridge models: Electric Guitars - RG Series - Prestige | Ibanez guitars



Wow, you're absolutely right. I always skipped that series unknowingly because my favorite store only has the super-ugly hazelnut finish of those, but that seems to be exactly what I'm looking for. 



Given To Fly said:


> used market





Bforber said:


> Try and find a used JPXI 7 string and never look back.
> 
> Asshole-ishness aside, they're incredible guitars. If you dont want the trem, get a tremol-no, but the petrucci bridges are pretty awesome, (I hate floyds and most floating trems.)



I always hear about some super-cool used market where you get 3000+ axes for half the price, but it seems like that's some kind of USA thing or something?  
I frequently looked on ebay and never found any of those super deals. Apart from that, it also comes with many risks of course...


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 25, 2015)

Some_Guy said:


> I always hear about some super-cool used market where you get 3000+ axes for half the price, but it seems like that's some kind of USA thing or something?
> I frequently looked on ebay and never found any of those super deals. Apart from that, it also comes with many risks of course...



If you are willing to pay for shipping from the U.S, its a SSO classifieds thing.


----------



## chopeth (Aug 25, 2015)

Some_Guy said:


> I always hear about some super-cool used market where you get 3000+ axes for half the price, but it seems like that's some kind of USA thing or something?
> I frequently looked on ebay and never found any of those super deals. Apart from that, it also comes with many risks of course...



Get into Music Gear Exchange on facebook, that is the place you mean.


----------



## bloc (Aug 25, 2015)

Some_Guy said:


> I've been playing an Ibanez RG-7321 for about 10 years now.



SSO could learn a thing or two from you


----------



## Bleach31 (Aug 25, 2015)

I would look in to the RG752 and check out what Jackson has to offer in your price range.


----------



## stevexc (Aug 25, 2015)

Some_Guy said:


> The thing with Schecters is: I always disliked the lead sound of those things. Maybe that's just bad experience, I'm not shure. Listening to some examples of the KM7 it just sounds like another Djent axe to me, which is the total opposite of what I'm looking for. The thing looks awesome and the specs sound good though. Never knew that they reduced their neck size. I'll keep an eye on it.



 Toss a different pickup in? The Nazgul in the bridge is a pretty stereotypically djent-sounding pickup, but it doesn't help much that a lot of the guys that pick up KM7s tend to play very djent-inspired music. Either way, that's an easy fix.

Also check out the ESP LTD 7s. Mostly equipped with 707s, true, but you could easily swap those out for an 81-7/60-7 or 66-7 if you want to go in the Devin Townsend direction. Or you could toss in a Black Winter set which are very balanced pickups.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 25, 2015)

Why buy new? You could probably link up an absolutely killer axe that would be head and shoulders over something new (like a RG7620).

If you're going to go down the newer route, LTD, Ibby, Schecter. If you can drop the cash on the KM models, i'd go that direction.


----------



## Low Baller (Aug 25, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Toss a different pickup in? The Nazgul in the bridge is a pretty stereotypically djent-sounding pickup, but it doesn't help much that a lot of the guys that pick up KM7s tend to play very djent-inspired music. Either way, that's an easy fix.
> 
> Also check out the ESP LTD 7s. Mostly equipped with 707s, true, but you could easily swap those out for an 81-7/60-7 or 66-7 if you want to go in the Devin Townsend direction. Or you could toss in a Black Winter set which are very balanced pickups.



+1 for LTD 7s I was an ibanez guy for ten years and when I went for my first seven I of course tried actually the RG7321 and actually chose the LTD M-17 over it. They have a nice feel and their higher end surf I am sure is good. I still love ibanez but also needed a change and I always wrote off LTD but after trying them out I was impressed. Some may require a pick up swap but worth a try.

I have never tried Agile but they have my attention I heard good things and they have a nice price tag.


----------



## Mangle (Aug 25, 2015)

The Dean Rusty Cooley guitars have the thin neck you're looking for and I've seen them go for as low as $700 american. You'd have to slap a tremol-no in it but.... I love the one I have. There are many different styles available right now on US e-bay. You could probably make an even better deal for yourself.


----------



## Shask (Aug 25, 2015)

Schecter Banshee


----------



## Some_Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

bloc said:


> SSO could learn a thing or two from you



It even still looks pretty new! Well, maybe that's a bad thing...?

Thank you so much guys. So I guess I'll try to find some good reviews/examples of the Ibanez, Schecter and LTD models and make a big "make up your ....ing mind" session this weekend . If I don't enjoy an instrument, I can still send it back I guess...



stevexc said:


> Toss a different pickup in? The Nazgul in the bridge is a pretty stereotypically djent-sounding pickup, but it doesn't help much that a lot of the guys that pick up KM7s tend to play very djent-inspired music. Either way, that's an easy fix.



So with a new set of pickups, you'd say that it's a good instrument for someone who mainly plays lead guitar? I heard in several reviews that sound-wise and play-wise they see the instrument as more of a rhythm one - playability in the higher strings isn't supposed to be as good and the sound is also not optimal for that (I mean, sound's not all pickups, right?). So maybe other guitars from Schecter like the Banshee would be better suited?

And if I may throw in one additional question: Would the Sterling by Music Man JP170D also be worth a look? Heard some good stuff about it in terms of playability and as far as I heard the tremolo still allows for some easier tuning changes - not sure how they compare to other models stated here though. E: Alright, just found the other thread here about those guitars. Scratch that.


----------



## indreku (Aug 26, 2015)

Shask said:


> Schecter Banshee



this, go for the passive version of this instrument.

they are really nice, neck is thin as hell and comfortable for your hand - had the chance to try them out at Musikmesse and love them, the pickups can be quite versatile.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a KM7 and I don't play djent. Not even close.

And +1 for the Banshee line. The control layout will be similar to your Ibanez, it'll have a bolt neck, and the profile will be nice.


----------



## Some_Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

Alright, thanks guys. Really liking what I'm seeing and hearing from the Banshee 7 so far and I can always switch the pickups if I want some other touch in my tone. Definitely on the top of the list for now!

Just a shame the red version isn't shipped to Germany. It looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2015)

+1 on the Schecters. Banshee, Hellraiser Hybrid, JL-7, KM-7. They all have the SLS neck, and the Banshee neck I tried was think as hell. 

The KM-7 works fine as a lead guitar. Wes Hauch, a shreddy dude, uses one. The reason it's aimed more towards rhythm guitar players is because of the lack of a tone knob, the position of the controls, and the placement of the bridge pickup. The fret access is really good on it, though. I mean...







Just look at that cutaway.  The Hellraiser Hybrid and JL-7 also have similar cutaways.

Also, why can't you get the RG752? They have DiMarzio PAFs, which aren't high output, but are a lot warmer and dynamic than Duncan Nazguls.


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Aug 26, 2015)

I'd suggest rgd2127fx


----------



## Tzar27 (Aug 26, 2015)

Check out Carvin/Kiesel instruments. You could easily get a basic DC727 build for around the same price point as an RG752. In fact, my build was right around the same price as a new RG752 (roughly 1300 USD) and as of right now, it's the best guitar I've ever played, let alone owned. Carvin has now opened up sales to Europe as well and cut the costs of shipping and whatnot immensely. In fact, you can order a thinner neck that supposedly brings it down to around the same thickness as an RG7321 neck iirc. That said, I'm a big Ibby fan and I ended up getting a regular thickness neck and wouldn't change a thing about it.


----------



## indreku (Aug 27, 2015)

Tzar27 said:


> Check out Carvin/Kiesel instruments. You could easily get a basic DC727 build for around the same price point as an RG752. In fact, my build was right around the same price as a new RG752 (roughly 1300 USD) and as of right now, it's the best guitar I've ever played, let alone owned. Carvin has now opened up sales to Europe as well and cut the costs of shipping and whatnot immensely. In fact, you can order a thinner neck that supposedly brings it down to around the same thickness as an RG7321 neck iirc. That said, I'm a big Ibby fan and I ended up getting a regular thickness neck and wouldn't change a thing about it.




Yes it would be nice to order these to Europe and the instruments are really nice(would love to order a Kiesel), but if the price is around 1300usd(about 1200) + shipping of about 100usd(91) + a hardcase another 75usd(68), that makes total of 1475usd(1359). Seems not bad, but now if you add taxes(I will make this based on my own country where VAT is 20%) 1359+ vat =1630,8 + custom declaration fee 10 + custom fee(about 10%)135,9=1776,70, so yeah, a nice 400 extra.(I bought a guitar from US last year, we made a deal that the whole value was 250 usd and I paid from that about 65 just taxes and fees) + plus the hassle and regulations.

Don't want to be a douche, but guys remember ordering a instrument from US, that is cheap there might end up being more expensive or really much hassle for us here in Europe, than something we could get locally. 

The main reason some of the big brands( for example Schecter) being more expensive in Europe as well, as they go first to US and there they go European distributor. 

Sorry for the long post


----------



## Some_Guy (Aug 28, 2015)

Made up my mind - I'm gonna go for a Schecter Banshee. I was really going back and forth between that one and the RGD2127fx, but reading through this forum about these guitars it seems to me that everyone who tried out the newer Schecter models recommended them instead, even when being big Ibanez fans before. Besides it looks way cooler and won't just be something like an improved RG 7321 - I guess some diversity in the guitar styles might not be such a bad thing. 

I'll sleep at least a night over it, but I think it's pretty much settled .

Thanks again for all your input.

E: Forgot this guy:


----------



## Shask (Aug 28, 2015)

Some_Guy said:


> Made up my mind - I'm gonna go for a Schecter Banshee. I was really going back and forth between that one and the RGD2127fx, but reading through this forum about these guitars it seems to me that everyone who tried out the newer Schecter models recommended them instead, even when being big Ibanez fans before. Besides it looks way cooler and won't just be something like an improved RG 7321 - I guess some diversity in the guitar styles might not be such a bad thing.
> 
> I'll sleep at least a night over it, but I think it's pretty much settled .
> 
> ...



Told ya 

I love my Banshee 6 FR. Feels great, sounds great. I much prefer the control layout. I love the 3-way switch with coil taps much more than the 5-way. I am a metal guy through-and-through, but the neck split for the single coil sound on the neck is so great sounding. My unexpected love.

I was thinking about giving up 7 strings.... but this guitar makes me think about getting the 7 string version.


EDIT: I actually have a RG7321 also. I have been on the fence about keeping it, but I think if I do, I will sand the neck to a rounder shape to feel more like a Schecter.


----------



## CrazyDean (Aug 28, 2015)

Ibanez makes great guitars, but I wouldn't go with the UV70. You are much better off with an RG7620 or RG7621. The latter may be harder to find, but you can always block the trem on the former. Any Japanese made Ibby will be leagues ahead of an Indo, despite age or condition.

As for the Schecter, they always feel cheap to me. I almost bought a JL-7 about a year ago when the new models came out. After getting a chance to play it, I sent it back and ordered something else. I have bought many "budget" guitars, but you can really get a lot of bang for your buck if you are patient and buy used. In the end, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Some_Guy (Sep 3, 2015)

Might as well post it here: My decision has been made.

Super smartphone quality incoming!

Little picture with old grandpa 7321 for his picture book:






And one with better light:








Boy, do they play different. You guys really weren't lying about the new Schecters having thin necks. My Ibanez feels like a baseball bat made of plywood in comparison. I don't even know about the measurements (might even be similar), but it feels much, much thinner and my hands just feel way more comfortable on it. The strings are also ultra low with only very light fret buzzing - I will switch to .9 strings anyway and use the chance to set it up a little bit better. It plays perfectly fine and is very light, but it is definitely there with the shipping setup (well, got through a few coutnries I guess...). In any case, legato playing never has been that easy for me. 
The guitar also has absolutely amazing sustain, I couldn't believe my ears the first time I let some note ring. It just wouldn't stop! 

Anyway, I'm really happy so far. At least with my current sound settings, the lead sound seems to be much warmer and "melodic" than I expected. I only don't like the clean tone I have currently. But it sounds to me like I just have to play around with my sound settings again because the videos I heard of the Schecter Banshee series were always outstanding in regards to the clean tone. 

It will take some time to get used to it, since it really plays a lot different, but so far I totally love the change. Looking forward to see how it will sound when I have the time to fit my Amplifi settings to the new base sound.

Cheers!


----------



## Shask (Sep 3, 2015)

Congrats! My 6 FR looks similar to that.

I would imagine the neck is around the same thickness, but the Ibanez has more of a D shape with large shoulders where the Schecter is a C shape. That makes it feel thinner even though it isn't. That is one reason why I said I am thinking about sanding down the neck on my RG7321 to be more round, like the Schecter shape.


----------

